# Metric halo uln2 3d vs prism lyra vs focusrite red4pre



## paokz (Nov 4, 2019)

Hello!

My situation is I've had apogee Element 24 and focusrite forte(which btw i like more the preamps in focusrite forte) over the years and wanted to take a step up to a couple of good quality conversion

The MH ULN2 3d seemed really nice choise but i have also heared Prism Lyra which i liked

My badget is 2k so i searched the net and found some chineze that tried all these converters and here are the links


https://soundcloud.com/rockoncompany...tone-2019-iopd

https://soundcloud.com/rockoncompany...l-tone-2019-io

And i ended up between apollo x- focusrite red- metric halo and Prism Titan
any day i would pick up the Aurora but its too expensive

i want this interface to record my own songs but with better quality than Apogee Element that its kind of dark sounding with "sweet highs"
When i had Audient iD14 i was satisfied but the latency wasnt good!


But is the focusrite red4 pre really up there with the Metric Halo/Prism/Lynx conversion? Or is it just great for the price?

Im in the process of updating my home studio. I work logic on a Mac so connectivity is not an issue. Has anyone A/B these four recently? I would like to hear some opinions from these links too cause i think these chinese everytime they help me choose..i also asked them the wav files.

Im just lookin for the highest quality sound. I need the best all in one solution, as i dont have any external preamps convertors. Also everytime i want to write one channel either guitar..either vocals

In any day i would take apogee symphonymk2 but its kind expensive and kind heavy




)

Thank you so much!!


----------

